# Streaming music observation



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I noticed today that my album art was missing while streaming music on my drive. Subsequently so was live traffic. Quick check of the top row on the screen and I have no cell service in the car.

I didn't realize the album art was coming from a third party service even though the music is coming from my phone.

Also, upon getting service back still no album art until the next song so it would appear that it only checks once up front when a new song is played.

You learn something new everyday!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

You'd think Tesla would try to pull as much info off the phone as possible to save on data costs. Apparently they're not concerned with that at all. I'm curious how much Tesla is actually getting charged for data. Must be pretty small and flat rate.


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Here’s an observation: I think Tesla dropped the ball not having SiriusXM available. We have the all access so I can stream all my stations from the phone, but I’m used to being able to access those favorites from the car screen, not having to deal with the phone.

I admittedly am new to Slacker but so far it’s disappointing; not on the same level as Pandora imho.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

rareohs said:


> Here's an observation: I think Tesla dropped the ball not having SiriusXM available. We have the all access so I can stream all my stations from the phone, but I'm used to being able to access those favorites from the car screen, not having to deal with the phone.
> 
> I admittedly am new to Slacker but so far it's disappointing; not on the same level as Pandora imho.


That's interesting I was actually telling someone the other day how I don't miss SiriusXm at all after driving my model 3 for a little over a week. I'm still holding out hope that they'll add additional app support but for now I'm happy with the music selection between slacker and tunein. There are some really good edm stations that don't repeat songs constantly like the two edm stations on SiriusXm.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> That's interesting I was actually telling someone the other day how I don't miss SiriusXm at all after driving my model 3 for a little over a week. I'm still holding out hope that they'll add additional app support but for now I'm happy with the music selection between slacker and tunein. There are some really good edm stations that don't repeat songs constantly like the two edm stations on SiriusXm.


I switched away from SiriusXM on my previous car and never looked back. I'm already paying for Apple Music so it always felt excessive to pay for satellite radio on top of it.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

rareohs said:


> Here's an observation: I think Tesla dropped the ball not having SiriusXM available. We have the all access so I can stream all my stations from the phone, but I'm used to being able to access those favorites from the car screen, not having to deal with the phone.
> 
> I admittedly am new to Slacker but so far it's disappointing; not on the same level as Pandora imho.


If you pay for Slacker, I find it's pretty good. It's the free service that seems pretty limited.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I switched away from SiriusXM on my previous car and never looked back. I'm already paying for Apple Music so it always felt excessive to pay for satellite radio on top of it.


So how is Apple Music working for you on the Model 3? Steering wheel controls do anything? Bluetooth streaming working right?


----------



## goto10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Steering wheel controls are working for me on Google Play Music so I imagine it works for iTunes too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mistersandman said:


> So how is Apple Music working for you on the Model 3? Steering wheel controls do anything? Bluetooth streaming working right?


Works perfectly...

Steering wheel controls do play, pause, next, back, and volume. Music plays over Bluetooth audio. Generally speaking I get in the car and start a playlist on shuffle and tuck my phone away on its Qi Pad.

"Hey Siri, play Favorites Mix on shuffle" or "Hey Siri, play Scar Tissue by Red Hot Chili Peppers" works like a charm!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Mixed bag for me. 
+ Love that there are shows like Marketplace and channels like Sportscenter that I listen to every day.
+ Love getting far away radio stations in other cities
+ Voice control of songs (with a paid slacker account) work great
- Would prefer my playlists to be at the top of the Streaming page, not the bottom
+ FM HD station reception is nice

Still coming to terms with Slacker. My whole family shares a Spotify plan, and 
+ Slacker has playlists
- Slacker doesn't let you edit playlists in the car
- Slacker still has that Pandora-like "here's some songs by other artists like that" mindset (mitigated by paid plan)
- Would prefer to use Spotify's more mature feature set (song queues, quick add to playlist while listening, share playlists)

My overriding feeling is that this is like your cellphone and taking pictures. For the most part we use our phones for taking pictures because a camera that is convenient is a better camera than one that takes the best pictures. Similarly, the player built into your car is better than the perfect player that isn't built in. That's why although I started using Spotify on my phone, I bought a Slacker subscription (ugh) and now have moved my playlists over to Slacker. But I'd prefer to use Spotify that was built into the car.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Works perfectly...
> 
> Steering wheel controls do play, pause, next, back, and volume. Music plays over Bluetooth audio. Generally speaking I get in the car and start a playlist on shuffle and tuck my phone away on its Qi Pad.
> 
> "Hey Siri, play Favorites Mix on shuffle" or "Hey Siri, play Scar Tissue by Red Hot Chili Peppers" works like a charm!


Can you navigate through your playlists using the M3 interface? Or do you have to do that with the phone?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mistersandman said:


> Can you navigate through your playlists using the M3 interface? Or do you have to do that with the phone?


That you have to do through the phone, but that's also why I tuck the phone away. If I'm navigating through songs on the car's UI or my phone I'm not watching the road. 99% of the time a playlist on shuffle is all I want and if there is a specific song I must hear I just use the Hey Siri command as it's much safer.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That you have to do through the phone, but that's also why I tuck the phone away. If I'm navigating through songs on the car's UI or my phone I'm not watching the road. 99% of the time a playlist on shuffle is all I want and if there is a specific song I must hear I just use the Hey Siri command as it's much safer.


Bummer. My commute is practically in stoP and go traffic in the city (45 minutes and 12 miles) so navigating through the LCD display on the M3 is no issue for me. I'm sure compatibility with the iPhone music library is a simple fix through a firmware upgrade but perhaps their deal with Slacker prevents them from doing so? Or is there a licensing fee to do this? Does anyone know if the S or X has this functionality and it's just a matter of time before it gets pushed to the 3?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mistersandman said:


> Bummer. My commute is practically in stoP and go traffic in the city (45 minutes and 12 miles) so navigating through the LCD display on the M3 is no issue for me. I'm sure compatibility with the iPhone music library is a simple fix through a firmware upgrade but perhaps their deal with Slacker prevents them from doing so? Or is there a licensing fee to do this? Does anyone know if the S or X has this functionality and it's just a matter of time before it gets pushed to the 3?


I can confirm the S/X have the same functionality. I doubt we'll see Apple Music through the interface on the 3, but I still don't find it to be an issue at all how I'm currently utilizing it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Back to the OP, I assume that the car must have access to Gracenotes or similar database. I've read posts and seen a video or two where people say they just pull songs out of their iTunes library and load to a USB stick. But they've noted as well when playing they get album art etc. Gracenotes could even be loaded locally, but doubtful with the LTE connectivity and your observation of no artwork with no LTE.


----------



## mdmiller9 (Apr 14, 2018)

Is anyone having issues with connectivity for Slacker and TuneIn? During our inaugural drive the music was disrupted several times for a few seconds and at one point for about ten minutes (the only annoyance we experienced). Is this signal fed to the car by cell service or satellite? Seems that cell service could be disrupted in many locations while driving.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mdmiller9 said:


> Is this signal fed to the car by cell service or satellite? Seems that cell service could be disrupted in many locations while driving.


it is cellular (ATT)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> it is cellular (ATT)


It's AT&T and I hit a dead zone on my daily commute (99% of my music is streamed from my phone though).


----------



## mdmiller9 (Apr 14, 2018)

Our phones are also AT&T (with horrible data service in our market), so we have the same dead spots - unless you are streaming that has already been downloaded to your phone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mdmiller9 said:


> Our phones are also AT&T (with horrible data service in our market), so we have the same dead spots - unless you are streaming that has already been downloaded to your phone.


That's exactly what I do -- my favorite playlists from Apple Music are downloaded to my phone so I never have quality issues or interruptions in playback.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Can one use their TuneIn Pro account with the model 3?

If so, how does it differ from the mobile app?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Until you mentioned it, I didn't realize it was possible.
I'll need to research what you get from a subscription. 
Live sports and ad-free listening, maybe?
What the heck, I'll sign up now.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow, the sports stuff is awesome. Goes from not much to this:


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> Can one use their TuneIn Pro account with the model 3?
> 
> If so, how does it differ from the mobile app?


The 1st paid tier of TuneIn plays nice and is pretty much the same as the app with the exception of layout.

Now, for some reason, if you have the premier premium account, it will not give you access to those channels which are considered premium.

I have the premium account, but certain podcasts (which are premium casts) do not show up in my M3. I can access them from the phone app or the online account... But no go on the M3 for some reason.. unless I'm missing something.


----------

